# To those who don't live in America...



## Alolan_Apples (May 30, 2017)

Have you ever been to the United States before?

If so, how many times have you went there? How was your experience on the first time and/or last time you went there? What cities, states, or parks have you visited? What did you think of America?

If not, do you wish on visiting someday? Why or why not?

Let's keep this discussion civil.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2017)

GOOOODDDDDD BLESS AMERICAAAAAAAAA!!!!! xDDDX


----------



## Romaki (May 30, 2017)

No, might visit in a decade or so.


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2017)

Nope, and I don't plan on visiting anywhere besides like NYC and Anaheim (Wanna see my Ducks live). 

Why? Honestly I can't answer that question.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 30, 2017)

Yeah, I've been there multiple times to visit family. But I haven't visited in maybe 12 years...  I do intend on going back one day because I want to go to Disney World/Land, Universal Studios, etc. I don't have my passport right now though so I have to still get that lol. I've been procrastinating..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 30, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> Nope, and I don't plan on visiting anywhere besides like NYC and Anaheim (Wanna see my Ducks live).
> 
> Why? Honestly I can't answer that question.



Anaheim is the city of Disneyland. Not once have I went to Anaheim without going to the Disney resort. I know Florida had a larger Disney resort, but Disneyland is an older Disney park.

Just adding some information on Anaheim.


----------



## Aniko (May 30, 2017)

I don't think I can call it "visit" because I stayed mostly in campings not far from the border. I went to some beaches in Maine and shopped in Boston. I went to one museum. It was fun but I was a kid/teen then. If I go again it will be to visit some parks maybe.


----------



## Bowie (May 30, 2017)

No. I intend to visit someday, though, and perhaps live there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2017)

I have definitely been to the US.

As a matter of fact, I've never _left_ the US! Hahaha!

But seriously, this place is pretty cool (save for all the stupid people that run the country).


----------



## Damniel (May 30, 2017)

If you haven't been to the greatest country in the world then ur missing out 

I live across the river from New York City, so I see a lot of tourists all the time. They're pretty nice and it's cute to see how excited they are to visit the country


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 30, 2017)

nopeee


----------



## Gregriii (May 31, 2017)

I was going to Miami since my friend has family there but you know, she got mad w me the same day she was going to tell me I could go

bye wendys


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 31, 2017)

What, and get shot? I have no reason to go there, especially with Trump in charge.


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 31, 2017)

No but I am going at the end of the year.

Please don't shoot me -this isn't meant offensive- but I don't really get how everyone thinks it's the greatest country in the world. Maybe I'm biased because I really hate very nationalistic attitudes, but from what I've seen I can think of better places. I would call no country "the best", because quite frankly there will never be a perfect country.

Edit: I just realised my mistake when's i said "please don't shoot me", I didn't even think about how people could take it, you know with gun laws blah blah that's not what I meant lmao


----------



## cyleris (May 31, 2017)

Yes, I live in Australia and I've been to Florida, California and Washington DC. I'd love to go back to Cali someday


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2017)

i was in new york in october 2014. it was ok but i dont rly like traveling so i didnt Love being there. it was weird how many flags there were everywhere and how patriotic people were, like, everything was so "i love the usa we r The Best"????... also the stuff that was on tv was ??? like there were ads for prescribed medicine and so many politicians had ads where they were just trash talking other politicians. pretty Wild. also many the "news" shows sounded more like propaganda than objective news

i dont rly feel like going back bc it was really exhausting to travel that far and i got super jet lagged. i feel like there are places much closer to sweden that would be just as interesting to go to so yeee


----------



## Soraru (May 31, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> No but I am going at the end of the year.
> 
> Please don't shoot me -this isn't meant offensive- but I don't really get how everyone thinks it's the greatest country in the world. Maybe I'm biased because I really hate very nationalistic attitudes, but from what I've seen I can think of better places. I would call no country "the best", because quite frankly there will never be a perfect country.
> 
> Edit: I just realised my mistake when's i said "please don't shoot me", I didn't even think about how people could take it, you know with gun laws blah blah that's not what I meant lmao




they kinda feed that like a mantra to us starting with the everyday morning pledge the moment children start school its not something explained to us you just get up and do it or get in trouble if you dont. (despite telling us that its a right to choose to not pledge the flag) also, they erase, (or sugarcoat if lucky) wrongdoings european immigrants who came to become americans and start the country, does in our history books. (ex. a textbook describing africans who were kidnapped in atlantic slave trade are "workers who came over from africa to work") and another example being in one of our holidays "thanksgiving" where in our childrens books the (the pilgrims came in peace to co-exist with the kind native americans who welcomed them to the land that they now live happily ever after in unison) not the genocide and stealing the land, bringing disease and building traintracks and killing buffalo and other animals to starve/drive out the native americans, and even build an oil pipelines over their sacred graveyard in land that is theirs.

typically, its the people who benefit at the expense of others who would say its the best country in the world. or immigrants who romanticize or idealize what this country is supposed to stand for. and i think the same thing goes the for other nationalistic countries such as japan who refuses to recognize or even officially apologize for what they have done to chinese and koreans. or even european countries who colonized african countries and split up/ assigned classes and power people based off how light their skin was or how sharp their noses were, and encouraged tribal war between the african people.

but to keep on topic: one thing i think the thing that is worth for forigners to definitely visit united states, is for is its national parks and monuments. places such as grand canyon, yellowstone, redwoods, big sur, white sands, carlsbad caverns. US is really beautiful geographically, and has lots of nice natural attractions that you cant find anywhere else other than theme parks that can be built anywhere. 

so i understand you all don't like us, haha. (and its just, considering all the moral and social issues our society has that has been proven in our recent politics. even americans dont like americans.) but aside from the government and the people, i think the land and the nature is gorgerous and worthwhile to see. and something that may not last due to our recent politics disregard for the importance of our nature and wildlife.


----------



## Capeet (May 31, 2017)

I've never been there and it's not the first place I'd go to but if a good opportunity ever arises, why not? I guess I just don't find it as exotic as many other countries because of how much I hear about it all the time. If I'd travel that far, I'd rather go to a place that's whole new to me and more different to the place I live in.

I'm sure USA has tons of interesting attractions, though... I'd be cool to take a road trip around the whole country and see all the different parts of it. I'd love to visit some national parks and drive through the desert, and I guess a couple big cities would be worth a visit too just so I could marvel at how huge everything is. It'd also be interesting to see what it's really like to live over there. I'm sure I'd be very surprised by lots of things.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Nope, haven't been and probably not as long as people actually vote for such ducks to have the office.

Maybe California could be cool to visit someday, though.


----------



## Soraru (May 31, 2017)

Capeet said:


> I've never been there and it's not the first place I'd go to but if a good opportunity ever arises, why not? I guess I just don't find it as exotic as many other countries because of how much I hear about it all the time. If I'm travelling that far, I'd rather go to a place that's whole new to me and more different to the place I live in.
> 
> I'm sure USA has tons of interesting attractions, though... I'd be cool to take a road trip around the whole country and see all the different parts of it. I'd love to visit some national parks and drive through the desert, and I guess a couple big cities would be worth a visit too just so I could marvel at how huge everything is. It'd also be interesting to see what it's really like to live over there. I'm sure I'd be very surprised by lots of things.



we have alot of cultures and lifestyles within one country, even the lifestyles can completley differ in the same state. californians living near the beach have completley different lifestyles and lingo than those living in the valley.) if you want to take a road trip, this country is GINORMOUS. be prepared for hours and hours on a highway with nothing but farmland/rocks/plains in between destinations. (ex. in europe, you drive 3 hours and you arrive to another country. in america, you drive 3 hours just to get out of a city.) (and if you are in the middle of los angeles in traffic rush hour... just camp in your car forever.) anyways haha, it surprisingly outside the city in long drives can be very tranquil because its like looking out into this mass, spacial void for hours, just going in one direction. (although also very dangerous) the cool thing about driving throughout the country is that you can also find amazing hidden gems that the average tourist/forigner does not know about, on your way to a destination.


----------



## easpa (May 31, 2017)

I've never been, and don't really plan to visit anytime soon. Canada on the other hand...


----------



## Weiland (May 31, 2017)

I really do want to go so I can meet two of my American friends. I've had a thing with both of them. K is my world, and A is a great friend.
I love them so very much. <3


----------



## moonford (May 31, 2017)

I have never been to the United States and I don't ever want to unless I have to. 

Guns being legal are part of the reason why.

- - - Post Merge - - -



easpa said:


> I've never been, and don't really plan to visit anytime soon. Canada on the other hand...



Yes! Canada is much better.


----------



## wolfie1 (May 31, 2017)

I've been in the US once, like 8 years ago. I went to Santa Fe on a student exchange and on the way back we stopped in New York too and walked down from 106th Street to the harbor. I couldn't even feel my feet after that.


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 31, 2017)

Option #3: Lived in America but currently lives elsewhere.


----------



## Nightmares (May 31, 2017)

I went to New York last year!! It was awesome... I've always wanted to go to America 
My mum also said she'd try and save up for a trip to L.A and San Francisco next year ;;;;;;;;;;; I'm so excited... 
(A lot of that excitement is thinking about all the shoPS they will have thERE... I can't find one k-pop shop in the whole of England lmao. I wasn't into it as much back when I went to New York and Tokyo last year, so I missed my chance then :/)


----------



## Mu~ (May 31, 2017)

I've been twice, the place is cool but I'd never live there, it's just good for a bit of tourism. Healthcare and education cost a lot while in my country they're almost free. Also there are a lot of incidents with weapons in there. A few days ago, a few minutes after I went outside to have dinner, a shooting occured a few blocks from there ._.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 31, 2017)

no, but i want to visit, but i also definitely would rather not live there


----------



## cIementine (May 31, 2017)

i've been to florida 7 times and i'm going again in august. i want to go to other places there one day.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 31, 2017)

I've lived in the US my whole life so I'm not voting in the poll but I'm a little disheartened by the people who think if they come here they'll get shot. If that fear is the only deterrent to coming here I hope to dissuade that fear. 

I've lived here 26 years, in the heart of Chicago, in suburbs, in the country, and in the "bad" side of Denver. The only times I've ever seen guns are on security guards and cops. The media plays up gun violence a lot but it's really not that scary. Just don't go into sketchy neighborhoods or alleys late at night or approach a group of strangers late at night. And if you're in a city you can look up gang territories and stay away from the places those gangs meet. 

If you're going to museums and attractions that are daytime venues and you won't have any problems.


----------



## Annabloem (May 31, 2017)

I have never been there and honestly I don't think I'll ever go there for myself. Maybe I end up in a relationship with someone who really wants to go there and I'll go with, who knows.

So basically I have no interest in going there, but I'm also not 100% against it. I just don't really care about the us and see no point in going.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have definitely been to the US.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I've never _left_ the US! Hahaha!
> 
> But seriously, this place is pretty cool (save for all the stupid people that run the country).



I never left the United States either, throughout my entire 24-year old life. And I don't plan on leaving the US anytime.



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> What, and get shot? I have no reason to go there, especially with Trump in charge.





Zendel said:


> I have never been to the United States and I don't ever want to unless I have to.
> 
> Guns being legal are part of the reason why.



Don't worry. Just because guns are legal doesn't mean Americans have the right to shoot. They've been legal everywhere since 1776. I know they've been demonized because of public shootings, but even without guns, wherever public shootings occurred wouldn't be any safer. In fact, they would've been done through bombings if guns weren't legal. I'm more terrified of bombs than guns. Not only they kill even more a lot quicker, but they do serious damage. The Orlando Shooting may have been the worst public shooting, but the McMurrah building bomb in 1995 killed 3 times as many. It's mentally ill people and hate-filled people that you should fear.

I know Texas does value guns, has a high importance in religion, and is patriotic to its own state, but they are more friendly towards tourists than most of America is. And if you're afraid of getting shot, I recommend staying away from Chicago, at least some parts of it. The reason why it seems less safe is because we report everything, and it takes a few neighborhoods to skewer the entire city's ratings, and a few cities to skewer the entire state's ratings.

And yes, I understand that you wouldn't visit a country as long as Darth Trump is our leader, but I wouldn't boycott another place because of their politics, unless if it's something very ridiculous.


----------



## hamster (May 31, 2017)

i've never been to america but i intend to go to LA this summer or next year to visit someone.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 31, 2017)

Yeah it seems like a nice place to visit, I'd definitely love to visit someday. I think I'm more into EU though, considering that's where I was actually born in the first place.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (May 31, 2017)

I visit friends and family living on the east coast every few years.


----------



## Stalfos (May 31, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know Texas does value guns, has a high importance in religion, and is patriotic to its own state, but they are more friendly towards tourists than most of America is.



I could never survive in such a hot climate. I don't understand how you pull it off. 80 degrees Fahrenheit is when I start to get uncomfortable. 90, and I'd probably collapse.

There are loads of amazing landmarks to see in America and I'd love to visit Disneyland/world (I know they have Disneyland in Paris which is closer to where I live but I don't know if they speak English there). My biggest reason for not going to the USA would probably be all the guns. It's just unsettling knowing that anyone at any point could be carrying a gun. That being said, I've never actually heard of tourism in the USA to be more dangerous than any other place.

Sadly, I'm not much of a traveller which is a shame cause there's just so much to see of the world.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> I could never survive in such a hot climate. I don't understand how you pull it off. 80 degrees Fahrenheit is when I start to get uncomfortable. 90, and I'd probably collapse.
> 
> There are loads of amazing landmarks to see in America and I'd love to visit Disneyland/world (I know they have Disneyland in Paris which is closer to where I live but I don't know if they speak English there). My biggest reason for not going to the USA would probably be all the guns. It's just unsettling knowing that anyone at any point could be carrying a gun. That being said, I've never actually heard of tourism in the USA to be more dangerous than any other place.
> 
> Sadly, I'm not much of a traveller which is a shame cause there's just so much to see of the world.



I prefer cold days more, but I can survive 80? weather and 90? weather. 100?, that's when I'm gonna stay inside.


----------



## Kristenn (May 31, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I've lived in the US my whole life so I'm not voting in the poll but I'm a little disheartened by the people who think if they come here they'll get shot. If that fear is the only deterrent to coming here I hope to dissuade that fear.
> 
> I've lived here 26 years, in the heart of Chicago, in suburbs, in the country, and in the "bad" side of Denver. The only times I've ever seen guns are on security guards and cops. The media plays up gun violence a lot but it's really not that scary. Just don't go into sketchy neighborhoods or alleys late at night or approach a group of strangers late at night. And if you're in a city you can look up gang territories and stay away from the places those gangs meet.
> 
> If you're going to museums and attractions that are daytime venues and you won't have any problems.



I second this! USA is not nearly as dangerous as most countries?? We have great LE. People who carry guns most likely either 1. have a license/registered gun and do so FOR PROTECTION or 2. Are a LE officer. If anyone carrying an illegal gun wants to shoot you, then good thing other citizens can carry b/c they'll most likely be shot before they can get to you. (which is highly unlikely to begin with, look at statistics). Gun violence in the US is overwhelmingly due to gang violence, not randos shooting at tourists. I study the law people! Trust me it's not nearly as bad as people are making it out to be, it's a great place to visit  If you're scared stick to small towns!


----------



## Mu~ (May 31, 2017)

acnl322 said:


> We have great LE. People who carry guns most likely either 1. have a license/registered gun and do so FOR PROTECTION or 2. Are a LE officer. If anyone carrying an illegal gun wants to shoot you, then good thing other citizens can carry b/c they'll most likely be shot before they can get to you. (which is highly unlikely to begin with, look at statistics). Gun violence in the US is overwhelmingly due to gang violence, not randos shooting at tourists.


What I'll never understand is why if it's just for protection they use an item developed with the purpose of killing, you know, someone could develop a less dangerous artifact but equally effective for immobilizing or something your target without killing them. If it's already developed, why people don't buy it instead of buying something so dangerous? There are a lot of cases of deaths due to accidental shootings.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 31, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> What I'll never understand is why if it's just for protection they use an item developed with the purpose of killing, you know, someone could develop a less dangerous artifact but equally effective for immobilizing or something your target without killing them. If it's already developed, why people don't buy it instead of buying something so dangerous? There are a lot of cases of deaths due to accidental shootings.



In quite a few states it's illegal to own a stun gun.  Secondly, convincing criminals to get stun guns instead of guns will be a very difficult task indeed, not to mention trying to convince law abiding citizens that they should stun someone who threatened to take their life over returning the favor instead.


----------



## Nightmares (May 31, 2017)

What's with people saying they don't wanna go because guns are legal LMAO 
I highly doubt anyone is gonna shoot you, wtf haha 

I did see a gun for the first time when I went to New York, but it was more just "wow" than "imma get shot help"


----------



## forestyne (May 31, 2017)

No and I don't plan to.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Scratch that, I don't want to go if I can help it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> What's with people saying they don't wanna go because guns are legal LMAO
> I highly doubt anyone is gonna shoot you, wtf haha
> 
> I did see a gun for the first time when I went to New York, but it was more just "wow" than "imma get shot help"



It's a bit of a shock to the system if you've grown up somewhere where there's gun control/where guns are illegal and suddenly enter a country where there isn't.

Obviously I can't speak for everyone, though. At least that's how I feel.


----------



## Soraru (Jun 1, 2017)

forestyne said:


> No and I don't plan to.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



im actually really curious to know more in detail about how non-americans view us. and what they think about us. how and why does trump & guns paint such a strong repulsive image on us from the perspective of forigners? (well... trump dosent even need an explanation, but id like to hear a more in depth about guns and other things that could give us such a bad rep)


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 1, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> In quite a few states it's illegal to own a stun gun.  Secondly, convincing criminals to get stun guns instead of guns will be a very difficult task indeed, not to mention trying to convince law abiding citizens that they should stun someone who threatened to take their life over returning the favor instead.


That dumb law should be changed then, and if both a person and a criminal are holding a gun, does the person have a higher success of escaping with a gun than with a stun gun? I don't own any guns so I don't get it.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2017)

Soraru said:


> im actually really curious to know more in detail about how non-americans view us. and what they think about us. how and why does trump & guns paint such a strong repulsive image on us from the perspective of forigners? (well... trump dosent even need an explanation, but id like to hear a more in depth about guns and other things that could give us such a bad rep)



idk i kinda feel like the whole culture and mindset with "usa is the best country ever, we are the most free, our country is more diverse than any other, and we have wildly different cultures between states (even more difference than european countries lol youre all the same). also i'm italian because one of my grand grand grand grandparents was from italy. i sleep with thirty guns tucked in beside me so i can shoot any burglars because that's my right. god bless america"  is Really Uhghhh and gross. i know not everyone has that attitude but it is definitely the image i get from media and talking to americans. 
the cpndenscending attitude, "american dream" stuff n ignorance really make my view of the usa kinda negative lmao.

w the guns thing i mostly feel super weirded out that anyone would think it is their right to own and carry firearms "for protection" lmao. i dont understand why it would ever be your right to shoot someone else and by carrying guns in public youre making other people unsafe and anxious.
i really dont get why many americans keep going on about how great their country is and how much better it is than any other country when there are so many problems with it. it's a really stupid and frustrating attitude


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ive never been to America but I would definitely want to visit some places! It seems like a fascinating country.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

Soraru said:


> im actually really curious to know more in detail about how non-americans view us. and what they think about us. how and why does trump & guns paint such a strong repulsive image on us from the perspective of forigners? (well... trump dosent even need an explanation, but id like to hear a more in depth about guns and other things that could give us such a bad rep)



It's not a secret that the "righ to bear arms" amendment is flawed. Anyone can get their hands on a gun and a gun isn't a toy. A gun has the potential to _kill_ someone with one bullet. An object with the potential to kill multiple people in seconds shouldn't just be given out to everyone and their grandmas because *guns can kill people.* There are freuent stories of trigger-fingered Americans shooting people who aren't straight, white citizens. Only recently was there a story of a man who told an Indian racing driver (a man who was _visiting_ the country) to "get out of our country" before shooting him dead. 

Intense patriotism makes my eye twitch as well. Most Americans I've talked to come across as really rude, loud and snobby (the people I met were soooooooooo loud, like if they had volume buttons the settings would be *OFF, LOUD AND VERY LOUD*. Like, what happened to indoor voice?) Obviously I don't meet Americans everyday (these were the first Americans I had _ever met_) and I'm not saying that all Americans are like that either. Sometimes it seems like Americans are living with shutters over their eyes, living in a numbened state of euphoria, thinking that their country is the best on the planet when in reality, it isn't.

The 'American dream' is a complete myth.


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 1, 2017)

forestyne said:


> It's not a secret that the "righ to bear arms" amendment is flawed. Anyone can get their hands on a gun and a gun isn't a toy. A gun has the potential to _kill_ someone with one bullet. An object with the potential to kill multiple people in seconds shouldn't just be given out to everyone and their grandmas because *guns can kill people.* There are freuent stories of trigger-fingered Americans shooting people who aren't straight, white citizens. Only recently was there a story of a man who told an Indian racing driver (a man who was _visiting_ the country) to "get out of our country" before shooting him dead.
> 
> Intense patriotism makes my eye twitch as well. Most Americans I've talked to come across as really rude, loud and snobby (the people I met were soooooooooo loud, like if they had volume buttons the settings would be *OFF, LOUD AND VERY LOUD*. Like, what happened to indoor voice?) Obviously I don't meet Americans everyday (these were the first Americans I had _ever met_) and I'm not saying that all Americans are like that either. Sometimes it seems like Americans are living with shutters over their eyes, living in a numbened state of euphoria, thinking that their country is the best on the planet when in reality, it isn't.
> 
> The 'American dream' is a complete myth.


Totally agreed. I also dislike that the country is also in a lot of wars, killing millions of innocents.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> Totally agreed. I also dislike that the country is also in a lot of wars, killing millions of innocents.



Vietnam, Iraq, World War 2 (arguably, the US did not have much part in the war, but they are the first and only country to drop an atom bomb on another country) are prime examples of this.

If Trump can't stop a nuclear war, whether another country starts it or he does, we're all dead.


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 1, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Vietnam, Iraq, World War 2 (arguably, the US did not have much part in the war, but they are the first and only country to drop an atom bomb on another country) are prime examples of this.
> 
> If Trump can't stop a nuclear war, whether another country starts it or he does, we're all dead.


If the cowards who start wars were the ones who actually fought them, we'd all live in peace, lol. I'd love seeing Trump and Kim both in a cage fighting each other with their bare hands.


----------



## Emizel (Jun 1, 2017)

Never
Anyway I really want to visit Los Angeles, forests and nature in general 
My grandpa traveled across the US when he was young and sometimes he tells me about it


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> What's with people saying they don't wanna go because guns are legal LMAO
> I highly doubt anyone is gonna shoot you, wtf haha
> 
> I did see a gun for the first time when I went to New York, but it was more just "wow" than "imma get shot help"



I'm not worried about people shooting me, it's just the fact that guns are legal in the US and have caused so much distress in that country for many years now.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Soraru said:


> im actually really curious to know more in detail about how non-americans view us. and what they think about us. how and why does trump & guns paint such a strong repulsive image on us from the perspective of forigners? (well... trump dosent even need an explanation, but id like to hear a more in depth about guns and other things that could give us such a bad rep)



Trump will possibly be the biggest mistake the US made next to George W Bush. 

I know you don't have an interest in talking about him but let me explain why I hate him and why I'm disappointed in the citizens of the US for supporting him. 

He is an immature man who will fall out with other world leaders because of the unneeded criticism he spews every-god-damn-day, he attacked Germany's trade practices and Angela Merkel responded saying that Germany can *no longer rely on other countries completely*, this was of course aimed at the US and possibly even the UK. So that's one mess up.
He called the Australian Refugee Agreement "dumb" and claimed that Australia is trying to export the next 'Boston Bombers', another idiotic move courtesy of Trump. Australia is one of the biggest allies of the US however this may change because of that dumb orange buffoon...
We all know the crap that he's been saying about Mexico and China, so let's not talk about them because I don't want to waste hours of my life explaining how much of a fool he is very disturbing the peace there.

This is all thanks to the Trump supporters, who have supported this man for the Presidency. Many of them have been saying "This is not what I voted for", yes it is, you should have actually realized what Trump planned on doing and how much of an idiot and inexperienced twit he is, because it could have prevented all of this. 

Not to mention the fact that you let a racist and sexually abusive man into the White house. He also mocked a disabled news reporter, he claimed he didn't and idiots defended him even when it was CAUGHT ON TV. Oh and he believes women are nothing more than objects...So good job. 

Now onto the US itself. I'm going to do this in bullet points.

• Gun laws, I believe guns shouldn't be legal anywhere and the fact that you could go to Walmart and purchase a gun scares me. They are easily accessible in the US and several shootings are the result of this, e.g Orlando 2016 amd Columbine 1999. People could just shoot people for fun or if they lose their temper and believe me I have seen several cases in the US of people with no criminal records kill people because of break ups, family relationship strains, etcetera. They just grabbed a gun and bang! 

• Too many people, most areas that are remotely interesting are heavily populated which isn't good for my claustrophobia. 

• Loud people, I think this is because of the cities and such. I've had a few American acquaintances who are much louder than the people in my native country and people I've known who had moved to the US and came back were noticeably louder. I'm sensitive to noise, so it's a big deal. 

I don't hate the people of the US, I'm just disappointed in them but given the choice's I would struggle too, I have a problem with the power and involvement of the US, I believe they should keep their nose out when it is unnecessary for them to make it "their business".

I wish the US didn't exist to be frank, so much problems would be resolved and so many problems would occur so maybe not...


----------



## Lululand (Jun 1, 2017)

No I haven't. I guess I wish I could visit at least once, but only for a short time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> If the cowards who start wars were the ones who actually fought them, we'd all live in peace, lol. *I'd love seeing Trump and Kim both in a cage fighting each other with their bare hands.*





Spoiler: If that were to happen, guess who would win?



The World.



Anyways, I'm very disappointed in you guys for making it all about guns and Trump. I know you were trying to stay on-topic, but that's not on-topic.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: If that were to happen, guess who would win?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was kinda about why ppl didnt want to go to the us tho


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: If that were to happen, guess who would win?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was part of the reason why I don't ever want to go to the US, so it was on topic + what did you expect? People are not going to go to a country they have no respect for and if you're making a thread about the US you should be prepared for people pointing out the country's faults, e.g Trump & Gun laws.

This is TBT, innocent threads are not allowed in Brewster's cafe, lol.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm from Canada. I went to Disney World a couple of times with my family when I was little, before 9/11 and we didn't need passports. Those were the days, man. Since then, I've been to Buffalo a couple of times to do some shopping. But probably won't be heading back just for the heck of it until the orange leader is gone.



Soraru said:


> im actually really curious to know more in detail about how non-americans view us. and what they think about us. how and why does trump & guns paint such a strong repulsive image on us from the perspective of forigners? (well... trump dosent even need an explanation, but id like to hear a more in depth about guns and other things that could give us such a bad rep)



I don't think I need to comment on Trump, but almost every other "developed" country (for lack of a better world) has significantly higher gun control than the US. Similarly, they have a significantly lower homicide rate. And yes, obviously your chance of randomly getting shot is still fairly low in the US, but when you grow up and live in a country where you can safely assume no one around you has a gun on them, and then you go to a country where you can't know if someone is packing heat (especially in an area like Texas where there is _probably someone near you with a gun_), that's kind of a scary thought. Guns feel wholly unnecessary for individuals to carry just for self defence when you know that other people don't have guns. That's how gun control works. They don't have a gun, you don't need a gun. Way fewer people get shot. General feeling of safety maintained. That's not to say that non-Americans hate Americans because they can carry guns? It's not really a personal reputation thing but rather a "I would actually be constantly slightly paranoid about guns if I went there."


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 1, 2017)

Yeah, if you're going to make a thread about why people do/don't want to visit the US, of course gun laws and Mr. Orange are gonna come up. 

Also



Alolan_Apples said:


> *It's mentally ill people* and hate-filled people *that you should fear.*


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: If that were to happen, guess who would win?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, yes it is???? You asked if we had visited America and if we ever wanted to and I said my bit; I don't want to go to a country where there isn't gun control. Don't make these threads if you don't want to be scorched.

- - - Post Merge - - -

remember when trump SHOVED an EU leader. i physically recoiled all of my limbs into my body seeing how rudely he acted at that conference.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Uh, yes it is???? You asked if we had visited America and if we ever wanted to and I said my bit; I don't want to go to a country where there isn't gun control. Don't make these threads if you don't want to be scorched.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> remember when trump SHOVED an EU leader. i physically recoiled all of my limbs into my body seeing how rudely he acted at that conference.



Wait...did he seriously do that?

Ah sorry sorry, don't want to turn this into a Trump thread, I'll leave.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Wait...did he seriously do that?



I would never do that to a public official. In fact, I try to avoid doing that.

Yep, I'm very disappointed in that man. I should've listened to my pet apples.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I would never do that to a public official. In fact, I try to avoid doing that.
> 
> Yep, I'm very disappointed in that man. I should've listened to my pet apples.



Are "apples" code for your subconscious?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Are "apples" code for your subconscious?



I have a whole bowl of apples in my bedroom. They hate Trump because he's mean, rude, and offensive. But they are inanimate objects that I personify.

But let's get back on topic. I was asking for others on what they think of America when they visited.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Wait...did he seriously do that?
> 
> Ah sorry sorry, don't want to turn this into a Trump thread, I'll leave.



Yes, more specifically the prime minister of Montenegro




Starts at 1:32


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Yes, more specifically the prime minister of Montenegro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How disrespectful.

The US chose this rotten orange for President? Yeah...definitely not going there.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

Zendel said:


> How disrespectful.
> 
> The US chose this rotten orange for President? Yeah...definitely not going there.



He looked so happy and then Trump FULL-ON SHOVED HIM !! THEN BLANKED HIM !! 
I'd be upset if Trump pushed me too.


----------



## Soraru (Jun 1, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> idk i kinda feel like the whole culture and mindset with "usa is the best country ever, we are the most free, our country is more diverse than any other, and *we have wildly different cultures between states (even more difference than european countries lol youre all the same)*.



since you are using the same exact words i used for my post in reply to Capeet, i assume you are referring to that post. (along with inserting some of your own words, i see.) i never said in that post that americans have more culture than europeans. 

"even the lifestyles can completley differ in the same state. californians living near the beach have completley different lifestyles and lingo than those living in the valley.)"

visibleghost, perhaps you perceived it as me saying that "because america has diversity, means that other countries don't." which is not correct. the context of that post was to say that people from the south and different from people from the north. like example, people from south carolina hunt alligators, thats not really a thing in california. and since you don't live here, and only visited one area, then how would you know how every state is like, therefore judging that everyone is the same? it sounds alot more like generalized hate rather than judgement based off of experience.

now that that calrification is out the way, this is for everyone else. i see that there is alot of annmosity against everyone of america because of who people had voted for as president, and rightly/understandably so. to call him a orange would be an insult to oranges. (id like to vaguely comment that our election system is rather corrupt with alot of media influence and breaking news that sway voters along with even american citizens targeting and preventing others from voting) ex. millions of bernie sanders votes were tossed in an ocean, only to be found in a beached whale's stomach. (google it for more details.) although typically people only care about the results, they always overlook how much and how many americans, *especially* democratic people of color/minorities had to fight to prevent such a man to become president, and to prosecute those americans and regard them as the same as white supremist trump voters is pretty unfair. the ones that you hear that toot their own horn about their own country being so great is the ones who benefit off of the racial/economical system that puts them at privilige. 

_not one person on this thread_ acknowledged what american people of color/minorites have tried to do and how hard they fought to try to prevent such corruption to come to our white house. (and yes i say poc/minorities because look at that official statistics of who voted for trump and who didnt) although they are minorities/poc and dont benefit from the system, they are still american. therefore they still fall under the category of "americans" that you all use to describe people who who love trump, love guns, more negative things about america that poc fight against for. (unfortunately) and they are thinking what you all are thinking. they know what is going to happen when that man reaches office and how its gonna take us backwards. and they are all disgusted, even more so than all of you combined, of the fact that it has come to this, because they are the ones who are gonna catch the most hell first. and id like to remind you all that despite the results, he did not win by a landslide. it was a close election. he won by elecotoral vote, not by the population of votes.

now to stay on topic, redwoods national park is a bomb place to visit. id give that place 5/5 because its super cool trees that are over 300 ft talls, and its away from the city so the clarity of stars at night are lit.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 4, 2017)

^ it wasnt about your post but it reminded me of other stuff ive heard ppl say that were almost exactly word by word what i qrote lol

i'm not saying that the culture is the wxact same everwhere you go in the usa but when people compare it to europe and say that the cultyres are more different and that usa is more diverse than the entire europe like...,,,,.. Okay but your culture (american culture) hasnt existed even half as long as european cultures have... 
tbh im mostly annoyed by the extremely sly and degrading attitude that many people who say that america is the most diverse place in the entire world and that the culture in different states are extremely different and unique like...,, dude. so it wasnt rly about u but mire about ppl who have said similar things if that makes sense lellll

there are 320 million people in the us, obviously generalizations dont fully represent the actual population. what people outside of the us see is stuff like presidents, politics, news, movies, pop songs, tv shows and stuff like that. like, pop culture. those things are rarely good at representing minorities bc theyre minorities and have little influence because of discrimination. 
i personally think that people are victims of american systems, history and culture. that sounds overdramatic lmao but i dont rly know how to put it so   hhhhgh
the political situation in the us is messed up. i think you have a Ton of issues and that they need to make big changes to fix stuff. as it is right now is rly unfair and weird, like, trump didnt even get half of the votes (and many people didnt vote) and he still won and got as much power as he would have gotten if he got all votes. like, that's a problem. 
idk how the us could fix its situation(s) but it's kinda clear that something has to be done bc that country is a trainwreck


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 4, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Have you ever been to the United States before?
> 
> If so, how many times have you went there? How was your experience on the first time and/or last time you went there? What cities, states, or parks have you visited? What did you think of America?
> 
> ...



Sadly no, I have never traveled outside of Europe. The only other country I've been to besides the UK is Germany, only at a very young age though so I didn't get quite the full experience. There are a couple of reasons why I haven't visited countries outside of Europe, one of them is that I can't financially afford it at this moment in time. The other reason is the time differences, I'd likely get confused as to what even day it is let alone the time. However, this isn't putting me off from wanting to go. There are many other places that I would like to visit but just haven't been to yet.


----------



## Relly (Jun 4, 2017)

I've been to America twice, I'd love to go back again some day.

America is very different to what I'm used to, everything feels much bigger. I do find some of the culture very bizarre, lots of things they do I disagree with and maybe even find them a big arrogant e.g. "Greatest country in the world" "Best country ever" "USA! USA! USA!" and not forgetting the whole idea of pledging allegiance to a piece of cloth every morning. But saying that, nationalism is found everywhere and my own country is not innocent of having these attitudes in their own way. Plus there also lots of things my own country does that I disagree with very much.


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

with how bigoted america has been revealed to be with donald trump now in power, i no longer plan to study there


----------



## monokumafan999 (Jun 4, 2017)

I've never been to the United States, but I'd absolutely love to go one day. The one thing that keeps me from going is its hot temperatures. I come from a country where even 81 degrees fahrenheir (27 degrees celsius) is considered a hot temperature.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 4, 2017)

Yep, I've been in America 2-3 times throughout my life. First time was driving from BC to San Francisco which was fun. Second time was BC to Seattle which was also a good time. Those were both many years ago. Most recently, last year I drove from New Brunswick to Florida (so Maine and down) which took 3 days. It was fun but one of the weirdest things when driving was the fact that you guys have ads for hospitals, doctors, etc everywhere. It's crazy. What a terrible thing to have ads for.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jun 4, 2017)

No i havnt been to America and i'm undecided on if i'd ever want to go there. If it were to see one of my fave bands live then maybe.


----------



## honeymoo (Jun 4, 2017)

I go to America often, I live very close to New England, it's nice, I prefer my own country, Canada, though, I think New England is very beautiful, and I don't have to travel the country to know it's the nicest place in America, because it's just like Canada, and the people are nice, but everything is cheaper.


----------



## ams (Jun 4, 2017)

Yeah I've been there quite a bit. I probably wouldn't go again though, it always just feels like dirtier, fatter, less friendly Canada.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Jun 4, 2017)

carp said:


> with how great again America is with donald trump now in power, i want to move there asap



fixed


----------



## carp (Jun 5, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> fixed



america isnt fixed yet, focus on that first!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

carp said:


> america isnt fixed yet, focus on that first!



Would you be turned off more if Roe v Wade got overturned, or just a Donald Trump presidency?


----------



## Bowie (Jun 5, 2017)

America is so different to my country (UK). I think I'm gonna find it really hard to settle there. My partner lives there, though, so if we ever got together I would have to move there permanently.

A weird thing is that people where I come from never really have engage in controversial discussions or mind other people's business. Everyone has their own life and does their own thing and nobody bats an eye. In America, it always seems like everyone is upset over _something_, and I think that's a real shame.

Southern accents also make me feel kinda sick. If I lived there and had to suffer television commericials with weird American accents and never hear an old Northern English lady's voice for the rest of my life, I think I'd go insane. There's something just really intimidating about America to me, as much as I adore it as a culture.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 10, 2017)

I've been to Seattle when I was 12, it was a pretty good experience! The people were really friendly, and I was surprised at how large the food portions were. Unfortunately, I don't remember anything else. I'd love to visit again one day!


----------



## namiieco (Jun 10, 2017)

No and I'll probably never visit. Nothing really stands out to me so it would be kinda useless to go.


----------



## Haskell (Jun 10, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> What, and get shot? I have no reason to go there, especially with Trump in charge.



What, and get blown up? I have no reason to go to France, especially with Macaronni in charge.

lol


----------



## forestyne (Jun 12, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What, and get blown up? I have no reason to go to France, especially with Macaronni in charge.
> 
> lol



im calling the police

- - - Post Merge - - -

the whole gun thing aside, there is really nothing, culture or history-wise, that stands out to me and makes me want to go.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 12, 2017)

I lived in the US (Texas) when I was around 2 years old. I don't remember much but I've visited New York a couple of times! I love it there


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 12, 2017)

forestyne said:


> im calling the police
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the whole gun thing aside, there is really nothing, culture or history-wise, that stands out to me and makes me want to go.



well that's just ignorant, don't you know that usa is literally the most culturally diverse place on earth, including all continents? have you never seen the differences between pizza from chicago and pizza from new york, it's like they're from completely different planets! pleas dont kil me it only a joek

hhhhh but seriously though i  agree, the history and culture dont really appeal to me that much and the flight is way too long. if i really wanted to travel somewhere far away i would much rather go to some asian or african country with a lot of things that would be new and exciting to me.


----------



## karixia (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been to the states probably like 20 times or so, but I live in Canada so it is just a 4-5 hour drive away. Tbh I don't see a whole lot of differences except maybe in the way people look and (sometimes) act. I find people in the US that i've seen tend to be tanner and possibly wider, even though there are ofc bigger people in Canada too. I think people that I have met in the states are a lot more open and easy to talk to of you are strangers. However I have seen a lot of scary/mean people that I would not normally see at home.
Another HUGE difference is the diversity. My hometown is like 93% white 4% native and 3% asian, so there isn't a lot of opportunites to experience different cultures (of course in bigger cities like vancouver this is different, but there is still an absence of hispanic/black people). I really like seeing all sorts of people around, and trying new foods/learning new cultures so I always have a really fun time when I visit USA.
Would I live there? Not currently.. Gun laws and Trump kinda scare me, as well as the building racial/religious tensions in America right now. Also, I'm not sure if this is totally true or not but I always hear that the USA is super religious, and I'm atheist so I wouldn't really want to be surrounded by hardcore christians all the time, getting told that you are going to hell gets old pretty quick.
My favorite thing about the states is the shopping for sure.. everything is cheaper there and there is so much more selection. If the exchange rate wasn't so bad right now I would probably visit a lot more!
Long story short, I love visiting but would not want to live there.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 12, 2017)

I studied and worked in the states for a couple years before moving for another job. I lived in NYC at the time so that's my only experience of America (besides spending holidays with my cousins in Maryland or in San Francisco) and I was mainly freelance and working under the table lols so it was too hard to support myself rip. I really miss living there though because honestly, at least for the illustration community and just arts in general, it was really healthy motivation and competition for me. There's nothing like that where I live now. However, I wouldn't want to live there anytime soon. America is just too far from home lol.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 12, 2017)

I've never been to America but I'd like to move to when I'm older; if life goes they way I'd like it to go then maybe it could be a possibility.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Jun 12, 2017)

I'd like to visit but it's wayyyy too expensive


----------



## moonbunny (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm from Canada, but I spent a significant portion of my childhood growing up in North Carolina. I moved back to Canada with my family when I was 12 years old.

Other than NC, I've also spent significant time in Florida, New York, California, and Illinois, but truthfully I've been all over the place. Also, my Mom moved to Chicago a few years ago, so since then I've been going there around 2 - 3 times a year.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm from Canada, and I've never been to the US. Mostly because of money reasons, I'd really love to go when I have more money because of all the really fantastic theme parks.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 28, 2019)

I have only been there once and that was when I went to Florida long time ago.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Damniel said:


> If you haven't been to the greatest country in the world then ur missing out
> 
> I live across the river from New York City, so I see a lot of tourists all the time. They're pretty nice and it's cute to see how excited they are to visit the country



Don?t really understand how it?s the ?greatest country in the world? I mean everyone would probably think that about their own country, but it just sounds wrong to say it, especially when so many different cultures and people who are living in different countries are on this forum.


----------



## cornimer (Jun 28, 2019)

Yes I've been to the U.S. several times and been to six different states.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 28, 2019)

Kirbyz said:


> I have only been there once and that was when I went to Florida long time ago.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It is a pretty contravercial thing to say but U.S. laws and freedoms are pretty good, and it’s something a lot of people take for granted.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

Wow, I thought this thread was supposed to be about whether you’ve visited the US before, not whether you think guns should be legal or not or whatever.  People acting like you’re going to get shot as soon as you walk out into the open, which simply isn’t true LMAO.  Not going to talk about this any further.  Just not worth my time.

Anyway, yeah, I’ve lived in the US my whole life.  I’ve been to Canada and Mexico as well on vacation, but that’s it.  I enjoy a lot of things we have here, but I would like to visit other continents/places too in the future.  Specifically, I would want to visit Italy in Europe, Japan, Australia, and New Zealand among other places.  The US sure does have a lot of great attractions geographically, but there’s other geographic wonders in other parts of the world too that I would like to see.  I also don’t really care if I end up living here my whole life or move to another country.  I’ll go wherever the wind takes me.  Just because I was born here doesn’t mean I have to love everything about it.  After all, home is where the heart is, right?  Peace.  ^^


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 28, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Wow, I thought this thread was supposed to be about whether you’ve visited the US before, not whether you think guns should be legal or not or whatever.  People acting like you’re going to get shot as soon as you walk out into the open, which simply isn’t true LMAO.  Not going to talk about this any further.  Just not worth my time.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I’ve lived in the US my whole life.  I’ve been to Canada and Mexico as well on vacation, but that’s it.  I enjoy a lot of things we have here, but I would like to visit other continents/places too in the future.  Specifically, I would want to visit Italy in Europe, Japan, Australia, and New Zealand among other places.  The US sure does have a lot of great attractions geographically, but there’s other geographic wonders in other parts of the world too that I would like to see.  I also don’t really care if I end up living here my whole life or move to another country.  I’ll go wherever the wind takes me.  Just because I was born here doesn’t mean I have to love everything about it.  After all, home is where the heart is, right?  Peace.  ^^



^ accurate. I’m in an argumentative mood, I’m sorry hahaha


----------



## ams (Jun 28, 2019)

ams said:


> Yeah I've been there quite a bit. I probably wouldn't go again though, it always just feels like dirtier, fatter, less friendly Canada.



lol I almost posted a virtually identical statement before I realized the thread was bumped. I have to say I have the same feelings I did 2 years ago, especially since my only friend in the US has since moved back to Canada.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 28, 2019)

ams said:


> lol I almost posted a virtually identical statement before I realized the thread was bumped. I have to say I have the same feelings I did 2 years ago, especially since my only friend in the US has since moved back to Canada.



That’s pretty offensive. That being said, I live in the U.S. and when I visit Canada, it feels like a cleaner, skinnier, friendlier and Frencher U.S.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 28, 2019)

I have never visited and don't plan to ever


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2019)

I live in the US and I've never been fortunate enough to venture anywhere outside this country. I've been to multiple states in the Midwest and the South but that's it...


----------



## trista (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm from Canada and I haven't gone to America, I'll be going to America in a couple months though!


----------



## mogyay (Jun 29, 2019)

i've never been to america, i've never been out of europe. i'd love to visit america some day soon (my best friend moved over with her husband about 6 months ago) but i'd rather visit canada first


----------



## Hat' (Jun 29, 2019)

Never went to the US, no. Never really had the occasion to. And to be honest I've hated that country for the longest time because all teens of my generation idolized it and wanted to travel there. Now I'm more intelligent and my english level is better (while theirs is still as bad as in middle school, oops) and so I like this country! I like it because of the language mainly, the accent is very simple and relaxed and that's what I like. Now about going to the country, I don't know, I'll go later for sure but no while Trump is ruling. I don't want any problems. But I mean since I wanna be a voice actor I do hope I'll be coming to the US for work or for cons!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 29, 2019)

No, I've never been there. I haven't even been out of my own country, but would certainly like to do so sometime. I'd have to do some research about specific places to go though haha, I have to admit I don't really know a whole lot about America's geography!


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 29, 2019)

Nope, never been. I've only been around a few parts of europe, but I would like to visit one day and visit many places there. I'd like to see what disneyland in florida is like since I went to disneyland paris.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 29, 2019)

Never been there before and probably will never get the chance to go there.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 29, 2019)

I am from Mexico, and I've been to the US 5 times:

In the first time I went on a road trip all the way from Guadalajara, my city, all the way to McAllen, Texas. I went there with my parents, uncles and aunts, grandparents and cousins. It was very fun for me, as it was the first time I ever left my country. After that, we went to San Antonio. I really loved to experience a colder winter weather than I'm used to (in my city, mornings are below freezing, but the same afternoons are like 20 C? (68 F?)) and see some leaveless trees. As I was probably 7yo I don't remember much, except for taking a walk around the river and spending new year's eve with my family, and going to the fair.

My second time in the US I went to Chicago, Illinois on airplane, on April. It was really fun, I visited the aquarium and other museums, the people were nice, the food was great and my overall experience was the best. We took a boat on the Michigan Lake, and we went to Navy Pier. 

On third time in the US, I went to California and Nevada. We flew to Tijuana, and then we took a bus to LA, where we went to Hollywood, Disneyland and Universal Studios. We also visited a lot of other places as well. After that, we went to Las Vegas. I dont remember, but I guess this one was on April as well.

My fourth time was on Oregon. I took an airplane to Portland, but just me, alone. My uncle and my aunt picked me up there, where I went on a week-long summer camp, which I loved. The people were super nice, and I really loved the nature. We did lots of activities like hiking, fishing, swimming and canoeing. After that, my uncle took me on a tour around the OSU, and we went to Newport (where I actually swam in the sea (it was really cold tho) and Salem. It was really fun.

My fifth and last time in the US, was on July, two years ago. We went to Oregon as well, but this time with all my family. This time, we went to all those places I had mentioned, but also to Crater Lake, and some other parks, mountains, lakes, rivers and waterfalls, which I cannot recall. The only one I can recall are the Multnomah Falls.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 30, 2019)

I lived there and now I live in Australia


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 1, 2019)

no. i would like to visit someday though!


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 1, 2019)

No, never been interested. There are other places I'd rather visit first


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 2, 2019)

no but id like to some day


----------



## hzl (Jul 2, 2019)

Stayed in Manhattan for a week in 2016. It has been my dream since I was a child to visit, so I cried upon arrival. It was the best week of my entire life. The culture is so different and the locals were the friendliest people. Maybe I have rose-tinted glasses but I have always had a massive adoration for America (can't really put a reason behind it) and I want to visit as much of it as possible in my life time. Current politics and laws aside, I would emigrate there if it wasn't for leaving my family behind.


----------

